# 臨兵闘者皆陣列在前



## Mavvie

Is anyone able to help me telling me what kanji are those?
(Sorry, can't rotate the image.)
Thank you in advance.


----------



## karlalou

I never heard that, but I found this page: 真言

It says it's a kind of mantra.


----------



## Mavvie

karlalou said:


> I never heard that, but I found this page: 真言
> 
> It says it's a kind of mantra.



My fault, I haven't made myself clear  I know what's that (it's something like a prayer), my problem is: I need you to write in here every single kanji that's in that Image for me coz my girlfriend has that tattoo on a leg but it's old and unclear and need to write it again over the old one.
I hope you got what I mean, can't explain myself better in english!


----------



## ktdd

Mavvie said:


> I need you to write in here every single kanji that's in that Image for me coz my girlfriend has that tattoo on a leg but it's old and unclear and need to write it again over the old one.


It's in karlalou's link. But I get it. You can't read kanji.
Here they are, the nine characters from top to bottom if you rotate the image 90 degrees anticlockwise: 臨 兵 闘 者 皆 陣 列 在 前


----------



## Mavvie

ktdd said:


> It's in karlalou's link. But I get it. You can't read kanji.
> Here they are, the nine characters from top to bottom if you rotate the image 90 degrees anticlockwise: 臨 兵 闘 者 皆 陣 列 在 前



Exactly what I meant. Thank you both guys, extremely helpful as always!


----------



## Mavvie

One more thing (let me abuse of your patience and kindness!): can you translate it for me? THX!


----------



## frequency

Hi Mavvie,
Kuji-in - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
In "History",
抱朴子曰：“入名山，以甲子開除日，以五色繒各五寸，懸大石上，所求必得。又曰，入山宜知六甲秘祝。祝曰，*臨兵斗者，皆陣列前行*。凡九字，常當密祝之，無所不辟。要道不煩，此之謂也。”
It goes like: "*May the presiders over warriors be my vanguard!"*

I think this *臨兵斗者，皆陣列前行 *must be Chinese, but if translated into Japanese, I suppose it'd be yours 臨 兵 闘 者 皆 陣 列 在 前. According to the Wikipedia page, it suggests me so.



ktdd said:


> Here they are, the nine characters from top to bottom if you rotate the image 90 degrees anticlockwise: 臨 兵 闘 者 皆 陣 列 在 前


ktdd, would you roughly check the page and the Chinese text?


----------



## ktdd

frequency said:


> ktdd, would you roughly check the page and the Chinese text?


Classical Chinese is not my thing, lol.
My understanding is, this is a spell, or a prayer, to invoke some guardian spirits, so to speak, to protect the prayer-sayer who is about to enter an unknown territory. So I read 臨 as 統御 (rule, control, or in another word, preside). My attempt at a more literal translation would be: All (the invisible beings) who are in charge of weaponry and fighting, line up in formation and be my vanguard!


----------



## frequency

ktdd said:


> All (the invisible beings) who are in charge of weaponry and fighting, line up in formation and be my vanguard!


Wonderful! That's why that has become a spell, also in Japan, for monks to protect themselves. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Mavvie

Cool! Thank you guys!


----------

